# Sietes: Un pueblo de expertos (Windows 7)



## sfg88 (Oct 21, 2009)

Tres ventanas (una roja, una amarilla y una verde) nos reciben al inicio del sitio Sietes: Un pueblo de expertos. Cada ventana nos lleva a un vídeo, un vídeo sobre un pueblo llamado Sietes. “_En nuestro querido pueblo de Sietes, algo está cambiando_.“, reza la leyenda.  Y definitivamente algo raro pasa en ese pueblo. Las ovejas se ponen auriculares, los abuelos pintan la casa y los pájaros hacen un conocido sonidito. Arriba, un contador que amenaza con develar a qué demonios se refiere la campaña. Pero nadie lo duda, Sietes es el pueblo de Windows 7.

Las ovejas de Sietes

Sea con fiestas, con anuncios o simplemente gracias a los buenos análisis de la prensa, Microsoft parece haber puesto a una gran parte de los usuarios a su favor. Cosa difícil, si me preguntan, considerando el desastroso lanzamiento de Windows Vista. Pero eso ha quedado en el pasado, y las pre-órdenes del producto lo demuestran. En Amazon UK, por ejemplo, las pre-órdenes superaron todas las expectativas, *sacándole el récord al último libro de Harry Potter: *Harry Potter y las Reliquias de la Muerte.

Pero no es solo Microsoft quien está bregando por las ventas de *Windows 7*. Con las famosas “Fiestas de Lanzamiento”, MS también se ha hecho aliados poderosos. Un ejemplo es Kaspersky, que mañana (y solo mañana 22) *estará regalando su Kaspersky Internet Security*, celebrando el lanzamiento del sistema operativo. ¿Quieres Kaspersky Internet Security gratis? Solo pincha en este enlace.

 Enlaces  Sitio: Sietes: Un Pueblo de Expertos 
  Descarga: Kaspersky Internet Security 


Fuentes: NeoTeo

A mi parecer Windows 7 se bien, es mas estable y rapido, luego con sus posteriores actualizaciones (service pack) seguramente estara mejor que el XP .


----------



## electrodan (Oct 21, 2009)

Iba a empezar a lanzar una abundancia de maldiciones contra el programa este ("Windows"), pero no...
Solo me limito a señalar que los de la FSF lanzaron hace un tiempo una campaña de desacreditación contra Win 7 (muy deprimente, por cierto ).
Me pregunto por cuanto tiempo seguirán ejerciendo su reinado estos tipos de las ventanitas...


----------



## fernandob (Oct 21, 2009)

la pregunta es:

habra a prendid a respetar don billwin a sus usuarios ?????

XP vino con la desactualizacion y la oficial "traicion" a los usuarios de win 98 al dejar de darle soporte.
algo para mi INCREIBLE.

entonces:
es una invitacion para quien la quiere ????????
o vendra luego (como es costumbre) si win 7 funciona la "obligacion" de pasarse a este nuevo soft dejando XP de lado.
como es de costumbre , dandole la espalda a XP y sus usuarios (eso en la milicia se llama abandonar a el compañero).


----------



## luisgrillo (Oct 21, 2009)

Oye pero que raro que se rie ese tioo 

Saludos a la madre patria desde aca en Mexico =)


----------



## electrodan (Oct 22, 2009)

Fernando, que querés decir poniendo el video ese?


----------



## fernandob (Oct 22, 2009)

me lo preguntas de verdad ????

ya lo puse en el texto:

un fabricante de ........por ejemplo osciloscopios.
ponele que saca un modelo, el modelo lleva la fecha de elaboracion o de creacion:
modelo 1990 .
una buena marca o firma avala y respalda a los clientes que confiaron en ella, es mas, si es funcional sigue andando .
con lso años sacara modelso nuevos, para el que los quiera.

pero de ninguna forma tendra politicas para obligar a sus clientes a tirar el viejo y comprar el nuevo.

imaginate que fabriquen el modelo 1990 con un chip con un Rx el cual se activa con un codigo emitido por satelite , asi que cuando esta empresa saca el modelo 2000 activa la señal y el poco tiempo todos los ORC viejso se van estropeando .
hoy sabemso que eso es sencillo, pero aun mas si son equipos conectados a la web que es algo cableado.

no hace falta dar la orden de falla.
con simplemente dejar de dar soporte y no proteger de virus (que anda a saber quien es el que los hace al lso virus ......, no hay que ser muy perspicaz) .

en fin, en otra epoca , la de mis abuelos era para cualquier empresa un orgullo el que lso equips fabricados por ellos o sistemas sean funcionales luego de mucho tiempo.
es mas, lo nuevo era para quien compraba uno nuevo o para quien requeria funciones nuevas, especiales.

hoy dia cada 5 años te quieren llenar la cabeza que lo que tenes es viejo, falta propagandas sobliminales y directas, con mujeres desnudas diciendo que si tiras lo viejo y compras el nuevo sos un ganador, sino sos un perdedor.
ya es un asco el poco respeto que hay y lo poco que cuidan a el cliente .
es grossa la empesa que fabrica lo ultimo de lo ultimo de lo ultimo (aunque a nadie le haga falta) , pero es tonta la empresa que cuida a sus clientes viejos y da mantenimiento y respaldo a los equipos que estan en la calle .

y no es solo bill win., son todos: celulares, electrodomesticos, todo .

manipular, engañar, no respetar.





por eso puse el video, fijate ese tipo, que sinverguenza, fue directo a la oveja..........ni flores le regalo antes..


----------



## sfg88 (Oct 22, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> una buena marca o firma avala y respalda a los clientes que confiaron en ella, es mas, si es funcional sigue andando .
> con lso años sacara modelso nuevos, para el que los quiera.
> 
> pero de ninguna forma tendra politicas para obligar a sus clientes a tirar el viejo y comprar el nuevo.
> ...



Obviamente, no puedo estar mas que de acuerdo contigo, en cierta forma siempre te estan obligando a cambiar a algo nuevo por las mismas razones que mencionas... pero...



fernandob dijo:


> hoy dia cada 5 años te quieren llenar la cabeza que lo que tenes es viejo, falta propagandas sobliminales y directas, con mujeres desnudas diciendo que si tiras lo viejo y compras el nuevo sos un ganador, sino sos un perdedor.
> ya es un asco el poco respeto que hay y lo poco que cuidan a el cliente .



...no me imagino como serian esas propagandas, pero tambien es cierto que una empresa no siempre va estar dando soporte a sus primeros productos toda la vida, en otro caso, por ejempolo con win98 imaginate que te dan soporte, actualizaciones, asistencia tecnica y todo lo que requieras (puede sonar utópico), con el tiempo todas las actualizaciones se traducirian en un nuevo SO dejando muerto al anterior, y claro que los demas soft que usabas tambien les pasara lo mismo, sino decime entonces cuanto tiempo se le debe dar soporte a un producto ?? en algun momento lo que tenes siempre va tener que ser viejo o no?.
  Claro que si el win7 es mejor de lo que pueda parecer y responde mejor a las exigencias actuales el cambio de XP a win7 va a ser una transición.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 22, 2009)

Ya entendí a que te refieres.


----------



## sin7 (Dic 10, 2009)

que vídeo ahora si me perdí este tema es de critica o de debate ... a ver si hablan claro...


----------



## electrodan (Dic 11, 2009)

Era solo una estupidez.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Dic 11, 2009)

Hay algo que quiero rescatar de lo que dice fernandob: el consumismo.
Actualmente, para estar actualizado con las PCs, uno debe comprar una PC nueva cada 4 años, y agregar hardware adicional con cierta frecuencia.Y suerte que en Latinoamérica conseguimos software pirateado.Todo esto,¿Para que ande mejor, más rápido, más seguro? En la mayor parte , no: se trata de que los nuevos programas funcionen a la misma velocidad que una máquina de hace 10 años, con un software de hace 10 años.Un poco más de colorcito por aquí, un poco mas de estabilidad, y de repente el nuevo software consume 5 veces más que la versión anterior...O sea: en vez de buscar mejor rendimiento , velocidad, estabilidad, etc, gastamos cientos de dólares en espejitos de colores.Es mi humilde opinión, bah.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 12, 2009)

> un fabricante de ........por ejemplo osciloscopios.


 


Yo me acabo de poner windows 7

Me lo habían recomendado muchas personas, y al final lo conseguí y me lo puse
Me gusta mucho, es muy bueno, es rápido, no se enngancha, tiene una bonita apariencia que puedes modificar para que te recuerde a otras versiones de windows, etc...

En general no hay problemas de compatibilidad, ya que los programas del vista sirven, mi único problema hasta ahora es que no me reconoce un programador de Microchip (conexión serie)

Eso si, para legalizarlo tienes un problema
han querido evitar lo que paso con el windows XP (medio mundo con la misma clave de producto) y cada clave es única para cada ordenador

Si compras una version especial para instalarlo en varios pc's cada cierto tiempo hay que hacer un conecxión con nosequé, eso es lo que tengo yo, me lo dejo un conocido y cada seis meses tiene que venir a poner unas "palabras mágicas" en la linea de comandos 

En general lo recomiendo mucho

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Dic 13, 2009)

Me encanta eso de que hay que poner un comando para que el coso siga funcionando. Me recuerda a los numeritos de Lost! 
No se preocupen, ya deben de haber suficientes cracks. No es tan fácil como con el 98, pero de que se puede, por supuesto.
Pero el próximo paso es protección por hardware. Prepárense, que a continuación no van a poder instalar su sistema si no está firmado digitalmente por Microsoft. Y por supuesto, no podrán utilizar sus computadoras si no las dejan conectarse a Internet para certificar que el sistema sea original, asi como descargar actualizaciones del sistema. Y ahí no será solamente aplicar un crack, porque directamente no podrán instalarlo si no proviene de alguna fuente "confiable". Personalmente, espero que no logren instaurar esto.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Dic 13, 2009)

Eso de la protección por hardware si es preocupante.Cuando los nuevos equipos traigan protecciones de ese tipo, y mi maquina sea absolutamente obsoleta (no falta mucho para eso) voy a tener que reconsiderar que uso le doy a mi vida (paso demasiado tiempo frente a la PC).
Pero , ahora en serio: los celulares ya tienen un problema similar, y es que no puedo elegir que empresa (monopólica, porsupollo) da señal a mi celular.O sea, si compro Personal, queda Personal.Si compro Claro, queda Claro. Hay pocos celulares que admiten el cambio de empresa, pero segun tengo entendido, son más caros y tienen problemas. No obstante, hay leyes que "impiden" estas prácticas empresariales, pero están de adorno. 
En fin.Como bien dijo Electrodan, habrá que prepararse.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 13, 2009)

Supongo que una empresa que ha invertido capital en desarrollar su producto tiene derecho a venerlo y ganar dinero con ello no?
...o tienes tu derecho a piratearlo y utilizarlo gratis??


----------



## electrodan (Dic 13, 2009)

Eso no está en discusión ahora. El problema, es que si se implementan las medidas de protección por hardware, *solo* podrías usar *sus* sistemas. Y como supongo sabes, existen otros sistemas operativos.
Algo preocupante también en el caso de las consolas, que solo te permiten ejecutar el software que ellos firmen digitalmente (impidiendo la ejecución de sistemas libres, por ejemplo). A veces permiten la ejecución de software no firmado, pero restringiendo severamente el acceso al hardware (como en el caso de las PS3, aunque la "slim" ni siquiera eso permite).
Estos desagradables sistemas no te permiten utilizar tu hardware libremente, si no que otorgan ese "lujo" a los fabricantes.
Piensa en el caso de que montes una empresa que desarrolla SOs: no podrás venderlos, pues no funcionarían en estas máquinas.
PD: Elosciloscopio, prefiero que no uses el término "pirata" para designar a los delincuentes que violan el "copyright". Los piratas son personas que se dedican a abordar barcos, para luego proceder a robarlo y asesinar a sus tripulantes. No creo que eso sea comparable a copiar un CD.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Dic 13, 2009)

Sin meternos en cuestiones politicas en las que estamos en desacuerdo (ya estoy seguro de eso), una "proteccion por hardware" violaria la famosa competencia, cualidad en que se basan las economias de libre mercado para mantener el equilibrio.Por ejemplo, los celulares: si compro un celular, y quiero cambiar de empresa prestadora de servicio, ¿ por que no puedo hacerlo? ¿no tengo yo derecho a hacerlo?
Volviendo a las PC: Primero, ¿cuanto valen las licencias?¿Carísimas, no? (aca en argentina, si solo pudieran usarse copias legales, casi nadie usaría windows, porque *no podriamos*)Además, si yo pago la licencia, Microsoft sigue siendo dueño de "MI" copia, y yo no puedo introducir variante alguna.
Y si se implanta una "proteccion por hardware": De repente, consigo una PC de esas (un ojo de la cara, seguro),  me caliento y quiero cambiar de sistema operativo, ¿Podré hacerlo?¿Podré instalar un Linux en un equipo así?Peor aun: la gente de varios Linux (el Ubuntu, el Debian, por ejemplo) trabajan GRATIS (muchos de ellos son simples usuarios). Y los fabricantes de hardware (sector privado), entre hacer contratro con Microsoft, y dejar "libre albedrío" al usuario, ¿que preferirán? Lo primero, ¿verdad? deja mas ganancia, que es lo busca el empresarido por sobre todas las cosas, *ganancia*. 
En cuanto a la formación de PYMES, es muy dificil competir (en cualquier industria, la que sea) competir con las transnacionales.Los productos de grandes empresas son más económicos, mas publicitados, tienen más reconocimiento...La formación de alternativas en nuestro territorio ( y aun en el Primer Mundo) es muy dificil.Esto es hablando de sistemas operativos, pero ¿que hay de las PCs? Deberiamos hacer nuestras propias PCs, con semiconductores locales, mano de obra local MUY calificada, energía local... todo eso acá es caro y escaso (nos acostumbramos a importarlo todo)
En resumen: no habria competencia alguna , y escasa o nula  libertad de elección.

Espero ser claro en lo que escribo.
Saludos

(electrodan: contestaste antes y con más claridad.Eso está bueno)


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 13, 2009)

tengo entendido que lo de los celulares es por que las empresas se hacen cargo de una parte del costo del aparato para poder venderlo un poco mas barato, cosa que no les creo. hay que tenerlo por lo menos un año y ahi si la empresa deberia desbloquear el aparato para usarlo con cualquier empresa, pero de ahi a que lo hagan uffff...

asunto pcs, el dia que no me deje instalar mas el win, ahi si ni lo dudo de pasarme a algun linux o alg por el estilo

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 13, 2009)

Ya no tardo y me paso totalmente a Linux... Todos sabemos que Win Xp ya no va a tener soporte en el futuro, ahora Win7 va a acaparar todas las aplicaciones futuras...

Saludos!!!


----------



## electrodan (Dic 13, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> tengo entendido que lo de los celulares es por que las empresas se hacen cargo de una parte del costo del aparato para poder venderlo un poco mas barato, cosa que no les creo. hay que tenerlo por lo menos un año y ahi si la empresa deberia desbloquear el aparato para usarlo con cualquier empresa, pero de ahi a que lo hagan uffff...
> 
> asunto pcs, el dia que no me deje instalar mas el win, ahi si ni lo dudo de pasarme a algun linux o alg por el estilo
> 
> saludos



El problema es que si esto llega a materializarse, no podrás instalar GNU/Linux (ni nada que no esté aprobado por MS & Co.)



Tacatomon dijo:


> Ya no tardo y me paso totalmente a Linux... Todos sabemos que Win Xp ya no va a tener soporte en el futuro, ahora Win7 va a acaparar todas las aplicaciones futuras...
> 
> Saludos!!!



Si tienes problemas puedes avisarme, y te ayudaré en lo que pueda.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 14, 2009)

y esa protección por hardware sería algo programado en la rom o algo que puedas quitar tu formateando el disco local?

PD-----

mi mensaje nº 1000 increible!!!
jamas pensé que llegaría hasta aquí


----------



## electrodan (Dic 14, 2009)

Lo mas probable es que utilicen un circuito integrado en el procesador, específicamente diseñado para llevar a cabo su función.
Saludos, y felicitaciones por los 1000 mensajes.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 14, 2009)

Eso sería muy cruel...

No creo que se lleve a la práctica, perderían muchos clientes

de todas formas no es comparable con lo de los teléfonos móviles,

Existen celulares libres, porsupuesto que sí 
pero son muy caros, por eso las compañías telefónicas te lo "subvencionan" y te lo dejan muy barato a cambio de que estés un tiempo definido en su empresa,
y una vez que acabas te lo puedes llevar e irte de la empresa, pero antes tendrás que LIBERARLO, para poder hacerlo de otra compañía 

Y en el caso de que ocurriera, la empresa tendría que tener a disposición de sus clientes sistemas operativos equivalentes a los de las otras marcas

saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 14, 2009)

yo pensaba que lo del bloqueo por hard que comentaban iba a ser por medio de usb-keys o como se llamen, o sea, al comprar el soft original en la caja vendria un pen drive usb con algun tipo de contraseña inviolable. algunos programas ya los traen, me toco cuando estaba programando un plc allen bradley, traia un parallel key, sin eso en la maquina no se podia programar, o ver data en tiempo real  o algo asi

saludos


----------



## electrodan (Dic 15, 2009)

Creo que los Electronics Workbench antiguos necesitaban eso.
Pero no, esto es algo muy diferente.


----------



## gustavo118888 (Dic 15, 2009)

la interfaz de windows 7 es la copia mas balurda del escritorio KDE a bill siempre le pico que linux tenia mejores efectos de escritorio que windows y que su AERO consumia mas que todo el sistema mientras que compiz solo consumia una infima parte . windows nativamente es inestable vista fue una exageracion y 7 es un vista maquillando los problemas pero recuerden solo es un maquillaje en un año van a andar ss pc como unas perolas ambulantes , ademas me parece un insulto que tenga que trabajar con 3 gb de ram como si todas las pc y las laptos las tuviesen .


----------

